# Looking to buy pheasants



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

does anyone know a good place around GF to buy pheasants ? :huh:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Dakota Hunt Club


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

thanx but last I checked you needed to be a member and thats not what Im lookin for. Id like them so I can buy them and let them go in a feild to go back out a couple hours later to keep my dogs in shape out of season. Plus its fun just to get out once in a while. and if some arent found then I just made more population for everybody else at my expense. :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Have you even talked to George about buying some?? He is pretty good guy especially if you involve kids into the picture.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

You might have to talk to Mike now I think he is taking over out there.

I think Terry McCullom in Bejou has some birds.
That's not to far from GF. I forget the name of his game farm. I can find his # if you can't get it out of the phone book.

I know he has chukars because that is where we are getting ours for our Northland Chukar Championship later this month.

Have you signed up for this. This will be good for all dogs.
We should have some left after the hunt if you would like some let me know.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=21664


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

you could be right about that I have not personnally talked to him but my buddy I go hunting with said that last time he talked to them there they said that they dont have enough birds for just anyone to buy because the members have already paid there dues and they need to have enough birds to last for them which is completely understandable. this was either last spring or the spring before so maybe its changed. the guy we usually buy from said that a tom cat got into his pen this winter and killed all of them so he is going to not do pheasants anymore. I would be interested in the chuckers though. I also would be interested in going to the trails as a spectater. my dog is only a companion hunter nothing much for trials....I am however considering another dog within a couple years which will be more trained. I have to wait till my 15 year old samoyed passes. then I also have a choc. lab that is only almost 4. Any other info would be very helpful abuot the pheasants too... my daughter loves to go with and she is now 9 thanks by the way :beer:


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I bought some hens from G/O this spring. They were great birds. PM him.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

PM sent I think. First time sending.  :idiot:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

it is called McCollums game farm, in Bejou, Terry is a good man, I have gone up there for years and in fact brought back 10 birds 2 weeks ago


----------

